# Restroom Travel Route



## Mech (Mar 3, 2016)

2009 IBC / IPC

12,000 sf proposed S-2 building attached to an existing F-1 building.  A 3 hour fire wall will likely separate the S-2 and F-1 areas, creating separate buildings.

No restrooms are proposed in the S-2 area.  Employees will access restrooms by an interior route in the F-1 building.

Truck drivers will only have access to about 50 sq ft of the S-2 area for completing paperwork.

Must the truck drivers be provided a restroom in the S-2 area or can they be required to use a restroom in the F-1 area accessed by an exterior route?

Would this arrangement meet accessibility / ADA?  Do I dare duplicate the post in the ADA forum?

Thanks in advance.

2902.3.1 Access. The route to the public toilet facilities required by Section 2902.3 shall not pass through kitchens, storage rooms or closets. Access to the required facilities shall be from within the building or from the exterior of the building. All routes shall comply with the accessibility requirements of this code. The public shall have access to the required toilet facilities at all times that the building is occupied. [P]

2902.3.2 Location of toilet facilities in occupancies other than covered mall buildings. In occupancies other than covered mall buildings, the required public and employee toilet facilities shall be located not more than one story above or below the space required to be provided with toilet facilities and the path of travel to such facilities shall not exceed a distance of 500 feet (152 400 mm). [P]

Exception: The location and maximum travel distances to required employee facilities in factory and industrial occupancies are permitted to exceed that required by this section, provided that the location and maximum travel distance are approved.


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2016)

*1104.5 Location. *_Accessible routes_ shall coincide with or be located in the same area as a general _circulation path_. Where the _circulation path_ is interior, the _accessible route_ shall also be interior.

I would have a hard time getting around this, although they most likely would have an interior route, I guess they could always ask them to go outside to the other side and bet they wouldn't get an argument...Nothing would specifically require it to be in the S1 use portion other than the 500ft which would seem to not apply in this case. IMO


----------



## mark handler (Mar 4, 2016)

Read IPC 403

If you can justify your condition is not a Required public toilet facilities

403 includes "visitors"

but it also includes min. square footages


----------

